# HELP ammonia please help



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

right i have to be quick as im trying to battle this. i have a 5 ft aquarium which is about 400 litres i have 2 fx5s and 2 hydor 2s. yesterday we bought a 2nd hand fx5 with veconton uv sterilizer both came from a really dirty unwel tank. we i got home i gave them a good wash in side the fx5 the media pipes everything. i wake up this morning to find floating gasping fish i have checked the ammonia and its really high ( the highest one my test can read) at this very moment i am doing a water change what else can i do to prevent it killing any more of my fish. im at college all day and mum and dad are at work. will aquarium salt help ?  please help


----------



## GHNelson (14 Jun 2010)

Hi
I would try and do a 50% water change if you can,do you have ammo- lock in your cupboard.
This
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/api-aqu ... -2401.html
I have used this with no fish losses.
hoggie


----------



## lil-lynx (14 Jun 2010)

hello I have done about 30% as my sharks were going a bit mad and still a bit `drowsy ` if that's the right word from the ammonia poison. Shall I do another water change in about 2 hours ?. Im of to my LFS  to find the best product. I was thinking the fluval bag which go in the filter ` ammonia remover ` I think they are called i would have one in both fx5s I have used these in the past with great result, Or I will get a chemical I add to the water im not sure yet. Whats so good about ammo-lock ? or have you had good experience with it ? thanks


----------



## GHNelson (14 Jun 2010)

Hi
I would do another water change if possible.Ammo-lock converts ammonia to the less toxic ammonium.
Yes i have used it before.You will still get a positive reading on your test kit for ammonia.
As long as you do plenty of water changes and use the product as per instructions all should be well. 
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (14 Jun 2010)

Lil-Lxyn

i am sorry to hear about your problem   , rather than doing onne big water change 50% do lots of little changes spaced out over the day eg. 20% - 3 x a day if you can 

Regards
paul


----------



## lil-lynx (15 Jun 2010)

well you will be happy to hear that ammonia is gone  did lots of water changes  and its all good thanks for all your help    novice mistake


----------

